

Dell Starts Taking Pre-Orders For The XPS 12 Convertible Tablet / Ultrabook - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/dell_starts_taking_pre-orders_xps_12_convertible_tablet_ultrabook_starts_119999
Few would argue that Windows 8 is a radical departure from a software perspective, however this generation it won’t just be Microsoft looking to set new trends. Redmond’s hardware partners are gearing up fast for the October 26th release date, and Dell has started taking pre-orders for its new XPS 12 convertible Windows 8 tablet/Ultrabook.
======
benologist
I am really looking forward to this generation of laptops. Years ago I had a
12.1" HP TX1000 which had a built in wacom and the screen rotated / swiveled,
and it was awesome.

